
Stop playing the “age card” on young people in tech - eekay
https://medium.com/shipharder/stop-playing-the-age-card-on-young-people-98fc14d9637d
======
downerending
If you hate that card when you're young, you'll _really_ hate getting when
you're old. I actually remove experience and skills from my resume these days,
to increase my chances of getting hired.

~~~
ksaj
As a guy who can talk shop with mainframers, and taught Linux Security to to a
classroom of them at a big blue building where such machines are manufactured,
I concur.

There was the technical divide ("Buffer overflows? Meh, we just kill them and
start a new instance!") to the generational divide - I was near-30 and this
was near-2000. I think I was the only person there who didn't (yet?) belong to
a charitable secret society.

This stuff is only very quickly hinted at in my CV. Trying to explain it in
interviews is painful at best. It's a past job experience I've just kept
mainly to myself when it comes to resumes. The age thing happens in both
directions, and seems damn near unavoidable.

